# waiting times for 1st appointment.



## newhome (Dec 3, 2009)

does anyone know how long the waiting list is for ivf wales for a 1st appointment?


thank you for your information.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi newhome and welcome ..im not sure how long wait is ..im sure someone will answer you soon tho


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi newhome, it depends, if you are self referring you should be able to  get a consultation within a few weeks. If you have a referral from your gp or doc I think there is a wait time but I am not sure how long sorry.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya newhome and welcome to ff

i cant give any info of waiting times as my first appointment was ages and ages ago


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

No help here either,just wanted to welcome you to FF


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Newhome and all the other ladies!

I am quite new on here.  We saw our consultant on March 30th at our local hospital, they don't do the treatment we require so have referred us to IVF Wales.  I phoned them last week to ask how long the waiting list was.  The lady on the phone was very nice and said that it was between 8-12 weeks for our first consultation, then the waiting time for treatment is around 7-9 months (not sure if this is treatment specific though).  We are NHS.

Hope this helps.  I haven't had any contact yet from IVF Wales, our consultant at our own hospital did tell us to give Cardiff a call now and again just to see where we are on the list


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Newhome and welcome to FF

We found that we had the initial IVF Wales consultation appointment fairly quick (about a month if i remember right) and at the time the nhs waiting list was 18 months but they back dated our start date to the referral, and I had to squeeze in an op before tx could start, I think it took about 12 months from Consultation to planning.  A lot will depend on how busy they are and what tx you are on.

Good luck


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there.  I self referred for my 1st consultation as wanted to get things moving quicker.  But I've now got an appointment (20th April) on the NHS which is from when my GP originally referred me (end of Jan this year I think).

I think the waiting times are between 2-4 months.  It will depend on who you speak to though as I found out.

Now that I've also had my HSG as a private patient, they'll be able to discuss this in my next appointment.

Good luck


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,
I'm quite new here too. I was referred to the IVF clinic at the end of November last year, and in February decided that I wanted to self fund so got an appointment for the beginning of March. I then had my letter for NHS initial appointment at the end of February and was given an appointment for the end of March. I was told that they had to give me an NHS appointment by May or they would be in breech of Government guidelines. I'm now on the waiting list for NHS but doing self funded while I wait. I was told the waiting list for NHS treatment was 12 to 18 months and this goes from the referral date. 
Hope that helps, hang in there.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

we had to wait eight months for our first appointment on the nhs so i think it really depends if you are lucky or not!  no one else seems to have waited so long


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh how times have changed thankfully! lol, i waited 25 months for my first appointment! this was along time ago and things have improved so very much


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i waited about 8 wks for fist appointment in october 2008 had few inbetween for tests and got put on waiting list oct 22 08 , and was told 12 months on waiting list  then 16 and now  18 and it now 18 months this month and nothing .


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jo, hope all is well with you. I would give the clinic a call to check. hopefully it is any time for you now


----------

